# Combat Hapkido Belt Requirements



## Ranger73

I was wondering if anybody had a written copy of Combat Hapkido's Belt Requirements and any other requirements for the system. Thanks.


----------



## Drac

I think that CH Instructors and Charters are issued a manual...You could check with the ICHF HQ...


----------



## Hollywood1340

I would suggest that as well.


----------



## Bill Dittman

The instructors manual has a list of techniques but unfortunately many of the techniques are just numbered.  If you don't want to go that route, the videos are outstanding.  I watch the videos, give the techniques my own name and a short written description.  Helps a lot when I have a senile moment. (Which is often)


----------



## Drac

Bill Dittman said:


> The instructors manual has a list of techniques but unfortunately many of the techniques are just numbered. If you don't want to go that route, the videos are outstanding. I watch the videos, give the techniques my own name and a short written description. Helps a lot when I have a senile moment. (Which is often)


 

You ain't alone brother....


----------



## djdoozer1

I've actually seen substantially different requirements at different combat hapkido schools.  Perhaps it depends on the teacher, because both schools also vary slightly from the ICHF videos.
Some schools also have a set of names to make the techniques easier to recall.


----------



## NubreedKaliSilat

Yellow Belt (9th Gup) 
Breakfalls:
#1 Backward Roll
#2 Side Breakfall
#3 Forward Roll
Kicks:
#1 Front
#2 Side
#3 Back
Punches:
#1 Vertical (jab/cross)
#2 Hammerfist (horizontal/vertical)
#3 Backfist
Breakaways:
#1, #2, #3 view, #4
Defenses against same side wrist grabs:
#1 view, #2 view

Orange Belt (8th Gup) 
Breakfalls:
#4 Forward Breakfall
#5 Backward Roll
#6 Dive
#7 Rolling Escape
Kicks:
#4 Roundhouse
#5 Inside Crescent
#6 Outside Crescent
Punches:
#4 Uppercut
#5 Hook (Roundhouse)
Breakaways:
#5, #6, #7, #8, #9 
Defenses against same side wrist grabs:
#3, #4, #5
Defenses against cross wrist grabs:
#1, #2, #3

Green Belt (7th Gup) 
Kicks:
#7 Scoop
#8 Slap
Strikes:
#1 Palm Heel
#2 Tiger Mouth
Breakaways:
#10, #11, #12, #13, #14
Defenses against same side wrist grabs
#6, #7, #8, #9, #10
Defenses against cross wrist grabs
#4, #5, #6

Purple Belt (6th Gup) 
Kicks:
#9 Upward Knee
#10 Roundhouse Knee
Strikes:
#3 Knife Hand
#4 Spear Hand
#5 Oxjaw
Breakaways from two hands grabbing one wrist
#1, #2, #3
Defenses against same side wrist grabs
#11, #12, #13, #14, #15
Defenses against cross wrist grabs
#7, #8
Defenses against side wrist grabs
#1, #2
Defenses against punches
#1, #2

Blue Belt (5th Gup) 
Strikes:
#6 Inside Elbow
#7 Outside Elbow
#8 Upward Elbow
#9 Downward Elbow
#10 Backward Elbow
Defenses against same side wrist grabs:
#16, #17, #18, #19, #20
Defenses against two hands grabbing one wrist:
#1, #2, #3
Defenses against side wrist grabs:
#3, #4, #5
Defenses against punches:
#3, #4
Defenses against two hands grabbing two wrists (front):
#1, #2
Defenses against two hands grabbing two wrists (back):
#1, #2

Brown Belt (4th Gup) 
Defenses against punches:
#5, #6(view)
Defenses against two hands grabbing one wrist:
#4, #5, #6
Defenses against two hands grabbing two wrists (front):
#3, #4, #5, #6
Defenses against two hands grabbing two wrists (back):
#3, #4
Defenses against one hand shoulder grabs (front):
#1, #2, #3
Defenses against one hand lapel (chest) grabs:
#1, #2

Red Belt (3rd Gup) 
Defen
Red Belt/Black Stripe (2nd Gup) 
Defenses against one hand shoulder grabs (front):
#7, #8
Defenses against two hand lapel (chest) grabs:
#3, #4
Defenses against two hand middle sleeve grab (back):
#1
Defenses against two hand shoulder grabs (back):
#1
Defenses against belt grabs (palm down):
#1, #2
Defenses against hostile handshakes:
#1, #2
Defenses against full nelsons:
#1, #2
ses against one hand shoulder grabs (front):
#4, #5, #6
Defe
Black Belt/White Stripe (1st Gup) 
Defenses against two hand lapel (chest) grabs:
#5, #6
Defenses against belt grabs (palm up):
#3, #4
Defenses against hostile handshakes:
#3, #4
Defenses against full nelsons:
#3, #4, #5
Defenses against head locks:
#1, #2, #3, #4
Defenses against bear hugs (arm out-back):
#1, #2, #3
Defenses against hair grabs:
#1, #2, #3, #4
nses against one hand lapel (chest) grabs:
#3, #4, #5
Defenses against back collar grabs:
#1, #2, #3
Defenses against two hand lapel (chest) grabs:
#1, #2
Defenses against one hand middle sleeve grabs:
#1, #2
Defenses against two hand middle sleeve grabs (front):
#1, #2, #3, #4
Defenses against side body grabs:
#1, #2

Black Belt (1st Dan) 
Defenses against hostile handshakes:
#5, #6
Defenses against bearhugs (arms in-back):
#1, #2, #3, #4
Defenses against bearhugs (arms in-front):
#1, #2
Defenses against bearhugs (arms out-front):
#1, #2, #3
Defenses against kicks:
#1, #2, #3, #4


----------



## Hollywood1340

Our school ended up naming all of our techniques for memory retention


----------



## matt.m

FYI: Congrats to Drac......He was awarded his dan from GM Pelligrini at a national convention recently.  Always good to add another dan to the M.A. ranks, even though mine is in Judo I will have one in hapkido one day.

To Drac, Congrats my friend on a well deserved award.


----------



## Drac

matt.m said:


> FYI: Congrats to Drac......He was awarded his dan from GM Pelligrini at a national convention recently. Always good to add another dan to the M.A. ranks, even though mine is in Judo I will have one in hapkido one day.
> 
> To Drac, Congrats my friend on a well deserved award.


 

Thanks Matt..My thanks to Masters Fine and Devoe for nominating me...


----------



## terryl965

Yea Drac it is about time what did it take like forever, just kiddig you deserve it especially with the fols that gave it to you.


----------



## crushing

djdoozer1 said:


> I've actually seen substantially different requirements at different combat hapkido schools. Perhaps it depends on the teacher, because both schools also vary slightly from the ICHF videos.
> Some schools also have a set of names to make the techniques easier to recall.


 
The curriculum has changed over the years.  Techniques have been taken out, added, and moved around.  The instructor may be teaching the requirements as they were when he learned them.



matt.m said:


> FYI: Congrats to Drac......He was awarded his dan from GM Pelligrini at a national convention recently. Always good to add another dan to the M.A. ranks, even though mine is in Judo I will have one in hapkido one day.
> 
> To Drac, Congrats my friend on a well deserved award.


 
*Congratulations Drac!!!!*


----------



## Drac

*THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE!!!!* We are getting off topic here...This thread is about *Combat Hapkido Belt Requirments* not me...


----------



## wontoughcookie

I have a PDF of a manual that we used to post on our school's website.  It was developed by Grandmaster Noguera and is very similar to what has been posted in this thread.  If you would like I can email it to you.


----------



## Bill Dittman

Congratulations Drac.  Now I really wish I had been there.  This has been too long in coming.  Are yall planning on another seminar this year?  I need to figure out my schedule this year without screwing it up again.  

Bill Dittman


----------



## Drac

Bill Dittman said:


> Congratulations Drac. Now I really wish I had been there. This has been too long in coming. Are yall planning on another seminar this year? I need to figure out my schedule this year without screwing it up again.
> 
> Bill Dittman


 
*Off Topic Response*:Yes, we are planning one for October 2008..I will keep everyone up to date..*End Response*...


----------



## kidswarrior

:bangahead:

Drac said:


> *THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE!!!!* We are getting off topic here...This thread is about *Combat Hapkido Belt Requirments* not me...


Nah, the OP has been answered, I think. Now it's about YOU! *CONGRATULATIONS, DRAC!*
artyon:artyon:​ 
But do you have any street experience? :lfao: :bangahead:


----------

